# Kyuzo Mifune video



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2006)

Saw this on the net and i just had to put it in here. Unfortunatly it's in japanese but it's still nice to watch.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3748489073060595313

I had a bit of trouble in the beggining of the clip, if it happens to you as well just fastforward a little and it will stop.


----------



## green meanie (Jun 11, 2006)

Excellent clip! Mifune's amazing. Thanks for that. :asian:


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2006)

I have one of his books, it's called The Canon of Judo and it's the best pratical martial arts book i have ever seen. It covers so much from throws, immobilisation, joint locks, strangulation, all done with hundreds of pictures and tons of advices. And what i like most about the book is that afterwards it teaches us to counter a lot of those technics. I don't know much about Mifune but when it comes to grappling he seemed to be elite, so i just had to post it.


----------



## Henderson (Jun 11, 2006)

Mifune was long referred to as the God of Judo.  Thank you for the clip.


----------



## green meanie (Jun 11, 2006)

Mifune is a Judo God. It was a _GREAT_ find. Thanks again. :asian:

Edit: Crap. Looks like Frank beat me to the punch this time.


----------



## White Fox (Jun 11, 2006)

That was a great clip thanks a bunch!!


----------



## bignick (Jun 11, 2006)

Mifune is sometimes considered the greatest martial artist, ever...with good reason, I have a few videos of him and it still boggles my mind when I see him moving...


----------



## monkey (Jun 11, 2006)

i have the full film it 5omin!It tells his size -weight-Lots of details & breakdowns & finaly! Some go 1 to 1 with Mifune.He wins.Great film as well as the Otsuka & Yoshiba & others I have.I love these founders & how they make it look as though it was not even an effort to think & do.
Amaizing films.


----------



## pstarr (Jun 13, 2006)

Great find!  Thank you!


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 14, 2006)

It's a good clip, isn't it? There's a few other judo clips in the same link (one of them also by Mifune) even has judo self defense aplications, but i'll try to find more.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 15, 2006)

Two other great names from grappling! Helio Gracie vs Kimura.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8270757412372460237&q=gracie+vs+kimura

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1690337360622979628&q=gracie+vs+kimura

http://www.judoinfo.com/helio.htm


----------

